

Anonymous Audio Message Board - winethief
http://beecaster.com/

======
devindotcom
Anyone here cool enough to remember the OK Soda hotline?

Of course nowadays it would all be spam and viral promo stuff. Sad!

------
chazu
Anonymous but requires a login? Cool idea but no thanks =/

